# How long does it take to feel the affect?



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I was wondering if anybody who is on Synthroid, how long did it take for you to start feeling better, once you started the medication. I understand that it may be different for everyone, but I was curious on the time frame.

I am on my 2nd day of 25mcg Synthroid. I am truly hoping to feel better soon. I get so frustrated not being 100%, which I conveyed to the endo.. Sometimes it is so frustrating that makes me want to burst into tears!! UGH 

Also, I spoke to the endo about Armour. She said that she wouldn't prescribe because there is no constancy on the amount of T4 & T3 in the pill itself. She would rather do Cytomel, if needed.

As always, thanks for any feedback/suggestions!! :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody who is on Synthroid, how long did it take for you to start feeling better, once you started the medication. I understand that it may be different for everyone, but I was curious on the time frame.
> 
> ...


Armour and Cytomel are both consistent. I have been on Armour for many many years and never had a problem with it. But, the good part is your doc is willing to Rx Cytomel if needed. Not many docs will do that. So hang on to that thought.

It in fact takes 8 weeks for the T4 to build up in your system at which point you need labs and clinical evaluation to further titrate your med up or down as needed.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It took me about 72 hours to feel a slight difference (keep in mind I was REALLY hypo)...I would imagine if you aren't off the charts hypo, it would take a week or two, with the effects being more noticeable as time goes on.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

hugs1

Thanks for the replies from the both of you. I can't wait to feel better...YAY!!

I will keep you guys posted on the progress. 

EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM IS THE BEST!! :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> hugs1
> 
> Thanks for the replies from the both of you. I can't wait to feel better...YAY!!
> 
> ...


Your addition can only make us the "bestest!"


----------

